

Why Favicons Rule the Internet - qrush
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/458915155/why-favicons-rule-the-internet

======
tumult
I thought TCP, IP, DNS and some others ruled the internet. Must have been
mistaken.

------
mcantor
I twitch every time I see a site without a favicon. I can't even explain why
it bothers me so much.

~~~
dmd
I twitch every time I see a site using the Sun favicon. It's less and less
these days, but my bank still hasn't fixed theirs...

------
erenemre
Favicons... Designers care, some developers care & internet addicts care.

the rest? nor really.

~~~
apathy
People who like to see at a glance where a bookmark goes often care. Bad
titles are one thing, but not even knowing what's at the other end of the link
is really irritating. Likewise, it's nice if you use browser tabs.

It's so simple to add a favicon and the branding payoff is immediate -- why
wouldn't you? Most of the large community sites I've worked on or with have
benefited from this trivial change far out of proportion to the 90 seconds it
took to Gimp a photo/logo down to size.

------
iaskwhy
I've said this before and I'll keep saying it: every site needs a favicon!
It's a shame something so simple to create isn't everywhere yet. One example -
<http://www.pulseapp.com/> \- which is the only site on my bookmarks bar
without a favicon.

~~~
joeyo
I've more or less stopped paying attention to favicons ever since I started
using chrome because they don't show up on the URL bar anymore. They're still
there on bookmarks, true, but I basically don't use bookmarks anymore either.
And most of my bookmarks bar is full of js bookmarklets (like Readability)
that don't have favicons anyway.

~~~
apathy
They're on your tabs if you use a recent version of Chrome, which I find
useful.

~~~
joeyo
Wow. You're right. Not quite sure how I managed to miss that.

------
verdant
Another example of branding. I quite like them though, as it is much easier to
visually identify my bookmarks quickly

------
gojomo
Anyone know of a Firefox or Chrome extension that lets you assign a favicon to
sites that don't otherwise define them (or perhaps override their existing
choice)?

~~~
windsurfer
IdentFavicon: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7765>

Hashes the domain and generates a unique favicon.

------
zandorg
I do like favicons on my sites.

------
CWIZO
_I’m here to talk to you about why they’re great, and how this is probably
Microsoft’s greatest contribution to mankind, ever._ This is just a stupid
remark to make, I don't think I have to explain why.

~~~
AngryParsley
_Hyperbole is a rhetorical device in which statements are exaggerated. It may
be used to evoke strong feelings or to create a strong impression, but is not
meant to be taken literally._

I think we should add a rhetoric attribute to html tags. That way people can
tell if something is sarcasm, exaggeration, metaphor, satire, etc.

~~~
kierank
<http://twitter.com/w3c/status/2027402192>

(Suggestion for <sarcasm> tag)

